# Looking for Two Auditor/Trainers San Diego



## pdciaralli (Jun 24, 2012)

If you have experience with E&M coding and training many different specilities. Posted at USAJOBS.GOV this week must attach your certificatication. I'm also looking for an ER coder.
Paula


----------



## kumar_sanjeev02 (Jun 26, 2012)

*experience in outpatient surgery*

Hi Paula;

Hope you are doing well. I just wanted to let you know that I have more than five years of  experience in outpatient surgery and physician coding, and i have also knowledge of ED. Basically i m working in India and looking job in USA. Could you please help me out. I have very strong team for outpatient surgery and one of my colleague more than 6 years of experience in E&M coding. 

I would really appreciate if you reply me.

Thanks and Regards
Sanjeev


----------

